# Liquids on a Plane!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I remember there was a rule that you could not bring any liquids over 3 oz and they all had to be in one see-through plastic quart bag.

I have not done that for years! My liquids are in my toiletry kit which hangs up and is made of clear plastic.

I just noticed a sign when we went through security at JFK Saturday about doing this:
*The 3-1-1 Rule*: 3-1-1 is the name for the rule about carrying liquids on board airplanes. The rule covers ANY liquids including toiletries, drinks, and food. The only exceptions are medications, breast milk, baby formula, juice, and other liquids necessary for travelers with children and travelers with medical conditions and in such cases, the items must be declared for inspection at the checkpoint. The 3-1-1 rule states that you can carry 3 ounce or smaller containers of liquid or gel in a 1 quarter-size clear plastic zip-top bag, and only 1 bag per traveler. The bag must be placed in the security bin (not packed in your carry-on luggage).​I have to assume it's still in effect, but then why haven't I been stopped?


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

I read a news article about a month back saying the same thing, that people were no longer abiding by this rule and weren't being stopped. In the article, TSA said that the rule is still in effect and "should" be enforced, but the article pointed out that it doesn't seem to actually happen. 

My take was "We'll let you do it, but by keeping the official rule on the books, it'll cut down".


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Were the liquids in your checked luggage or on your carry on?


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

I've found the check-in security regulations are enforced very unevenly in different parts of the world. My wife regularly finds she has unwittingly carried nail scissors and other bladed items in her hand luggage, unchallenged, and I myself (unintentionally - I just forgot I was carrying it) carried a four-inch knife on an internal flight in India. Somewhat oddly, I have witnessed Swiss airport security confiscate a very large portion of cheese from one distraught tourist. Anyone is free to carry on potentially lethal large glass bottles of wines or spirits, purchased at the departure airport, provided these are enclosed in a plastic bag.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

On domestic flights in mainland China, no cigarette lighters of any type are allowed. Yet on international flights from Hong Kong SAR, lighters are allowed in carry-on luggage.

Security at Chinese airports can be quite variable. I observed one guard playing with a Nintendo DS, when he was supposed to be watching the screen of the X-ray machine.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

MikeDT:

Know what you mean about Hong Kong security. After nail clippers and small nail files had been approved, mine were confiscated going through HK security to change planes.

Now I have a very nice nail set missing half of the items!


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Andy, when I was at the Air New Zealand check-in for my flight to England from HK. The nice lady at the desk did specifically ask if I had any sharp items in my carry-on bag. I indicated that I had one pair of nail clippers. She suggested that I put them in my checked luggage. 

BTW I think my previously mentioned mainland Chinese thing about no access to cigarette lighters in the aircraft, is more to stop people from smoking than anything to do with trying to make a bomb out of a Zippo. Many Chinese gentlemen still love to smoke heavily.


----------



## chamjoe (Oct 26, 2009)

seems to be random enforcement. usually for me the smaller airports enforce the liquid rules more than larger airports.


----------

